# wireless repeater



## Champ (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm looking to move out soon and the place I'm looking at offers free high speed.  I remember the place my brother had did the same it was a really weak signal. Would a wireless repeater be logical and which brand/type would be best?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 15, 2013)

I have used the Ubiquiti Nanostation products for similar situations as you describe. http://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/nanostationm/nsm_ds_web.pdf

Worked well.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 15, 2013)

http://remixedcat.blogspot.com/2012/12/amped-wireless-sr20000g-wireless.html?m=1

 I have tested a range extender from Amped Wireless the SR20000G and it did really awesome and had HARDCORE COVERAGE.

Sorry post may seem weird i'm on my phone at the moment.. will give you more info later just read the review for now...


----------



## Jetster (Apr 15, 2013)

Champ said:


> Would a wireless repeater be logical?



Probably not. Wait and see what the signal does


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 16, 2013)

I used to place a Linksys RE1000 at the balcony of my old apartment. My bedroom was ~50ft from a Nissian dealer. And my Repeater managed to pick up the dealer's free wifi signal just fine. Rock solid signal quality as well. I connected the repeater to a dual band router with cable to cover my apartment.

It was pretty fast. I can get ~6Mbps even at a sunny day. At night I usually get around 10~12.I used it solely for movie downloading. Lived there for a year and the little repeater never failed me.


----------



## Champ (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 16, 2013)

My SR20000g did awesome for Xbox live gaming and streaming HD vids as well.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 16, 2013)

I would use a standard $50 wireless router with ddwrt/tomato support. no need to buy a repeater when a router with those firmwares can just use a setting change and become a repeater - and you can always change it back.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2013)

digibucc said:


> I would use a standard $50 wireless router with ddwrt/tomato support. no need to buy a repeater when a router with those firmwares can just use a setting change and become a repeater - and you can always change it back.



Making it sound easier than it is there.. Trying to get mine to do it but what a pain in the ass using DD-WRT even with the guides showing you how to don't seem to work either..

Been thinking of trying other firmwares as that could be my issue but there is a bunch to go though. I have 3 WRT54g's and one GL and if i could get it all working it be cheaper for sure i picked each of my routers up for $15 or less.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 16, 2013)

? it was that easy for me, what problems are you having?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2013)

digibucc said:


> ? it was that easy for me, what problems are you having?



Maybe this should be taken to privite im's.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2013)

digibucc said:


> ? it was that easy for me, what problems are you having?



Well thanks for nothing lol...

Just to update i got it all working this is with 2 WRT54G and a WRT54GL all with security (WPA2) without any issues..

So my thought is now it's still been well worth it and lets face it if one fails they cheap to replace too..

My issue was a silly over look by having it wired to the repeater then wireless to the AP.

If the OP picks this way i be more than willing to help if he\she using the DD-WRT firmware..


----------



## Champ (Apr 18, 2013)

Alright. I talked with the people and the lady said the internet sucks. I should get a wireless router. That sounds about right?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2013)

Well my R20000G does awesome at that stuff.


----------



## Champ (Apr 18, 2013)

I've actually been reading up on it and it looks legit


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2013)

Cool! If you get it please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Champ (Apr 22, 2013)

Alright guys, a couple of more dumb questions. When programming there wireless routers, I'm gonna need a windows machine right or any PC? You can do it with a transformer tablet or anything right?


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 22, 2013)

U can use any platform...

Setup.ampedwireless.com in any browser


However I do recommend using a larger screen device to make it easier.


----------



## Champ (Apr 22, 2013)

Great


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 22, 2013)

I like how they have that URL because you don't have to remember the IP address to access the config...however....

If you have an amped repeater and and amped router being used at the same time and you connect thru the router but want to manage the repeater instead YOU MUST ENTER THE REPEATER'S IP ADDRESS INTO THE BROWSER TO MANAGE IT.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2013)

i use a cheap TP link wireless client router, it connects to the existing wifi and then re-broadcasts as wifi and ethernet as a normal router would.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 22, 2013)

The Amped SR I had had that too. 5 wired LAN ports and USB.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> The Amped SR I had had that too. 5 wired LAN ports and USB.



yeah but the TP links can be had for $35, the amped wireless cant. you cant even buy amped stuff in Au.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 22, 2013)

Request it!!!! Doo eeet!


----------



## Champ (Apr 26, 2013)

So I'm out there now and they have multiple APs. I can get a decent signal, but I did a speed test with my cell phone and it was between 2-700 kbps. So there nothing I can do about that less of requesting my own line? Those speeds are not optimal for gaming


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 26, 2013)

what APs do they have?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2013)

remixed, if you start telling them to upgrade to amped wireless, i WILL kill you.



a phone has a low powered wifi adaptor, a proper adaptor with a decent aerial should get a far better signal.

you're going to be sharing with a lot of other users, so of course the speed on this free wifi is going to be crap.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 27, 2013)

LOL why???


----------



## nari999 (May 2, 2013)

I respect your feeling but i do not know which company is give to yo free high speed with out any charges..Which connection was used before to his brother?I do not tell you here because due to some reason..I will tell to you in pm....


Floor Scales


----------

